# Coyote pups



## Jager Pro

So when do Coyotes have pups? I'm guessing it can't be until spring/early summer. How big would a dog born last year be right now? The reason I'm asking is because I saw one on the side of the road this morning while driving and was surprised by how small he was. I saw one in my back yard earlier this winter during January and he was huge in comparison. A bad winter could make your average yote skinnier I guess, but there was a pretty significant height difference.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Consider them like dogs. Last year's whelp would be full grown size wise.


Gestation is 63 days +- so that should put them out in April/May.


----------



## AuGresAdam

Wonder if they can be domesticated easily?


----------



## junkman

AuGresAdam said:


> Wonder if they can be domesticated easily?


 Probly not,By the time you bred the wild out of it you would have a dog.Russia tried it years ago with fox farms to get a fox that was easier to handle.What they ended up with was essentually a dog.Random color paterns and dog like behavior.


----------



## junkman

Don't quote me on this part but I beleive it was about 40 generations of selective breeding to get a tame fox.And I think I have seen something on TV about people that have them as pets.


----------



## walleyeman2006

your recent siting may have lost fur by now
.......noticing some ***** are still in full winter coats and some are shedding ..and winter coats make them look a bunch bigger 

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## [email protected]

fr3db3ar said:


> Consider them like dogs. Last year's whelp would be full grown size wise.
> 
> 
> Gestation is 63 days +- so that should put them out in April/May.


They know when the fawns are dropping!!!! Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jager Pro

junkman said:


> Probly not,By the time you bred the wild out of it you would have a dog.Russia tried it years ago with fox farms to get a fox that was easier to handle.What they ended up with was essentually a dog.Random color paterns and dog like behavior.


I saw a news video on YouTube of a family who had a full pet coyote (wasn't a coydog), it acted just like a house dog. But I'm sure that's an exception and not the rule.


----------



## FREEPOP

I've talked to a few people that have raised them and they said that you cannot trust them. I really hope those people on Youtube wake up before that young girl gets hurt.


----------



## e4nate

I caught 2 pups once after we dug out the dirt pile they were denned in. They were about the size of my sister Chihuahua at the time, but much more aggressive even at that young age. They went after me, and the Chihuahua when I put them in his pen in the yard. Needless to say, they did not become pets.


----------



## Wolverick

I have raised foxes and reds bite like crazy, even when bottle feed from birth. You can handle them but you have to grab them right or it`s bite city! I was told coyotes are the same way. Arctic foxes on the other hand are calm and don`t insist on biting. They are a lot more like dogs. In fact mine (I`ve had them too) followed me around the yard just like a puppy and made a very good pets. 

Keep in mind though that a pet red may bite but he is not out to kill you. It`s just how they relate to their world.


----------



## Padilen

Hasn't man mutated enough of Gods creatures? Let's leave wild wild and be content with all the domesticated animals we have.
Wildlife rehabilitation is good. We don't need exotic/wild animals to be cool. Let's enjoy the surprise of coming across one in its natural habitat. 
I'm in my 50's we never saw real wild bald eagles as a kid. I get a thrill every time I see one, now.Which is often.


----------



## 68w

A female solider in my unit had one for about a year. It was very high strung and had a lot of energy. Was fine with the cat. Her roommate was a vet or so thin and brought him home.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

THere is a den on one property we turkey hunt, twice now we have seen pups sitting around the den.. They are not scared and one time we got down on our knees and made kissing noises and such and a couple came to about 5 feet..


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Jager Pro said:


> So when do Coyotes have pups? I'm guessing it can't be until spring/early summer. How big would a dog born last year be right now? The reason I'm asking is because I saw one on the side of the road this morning while driving and was surprised by how small he was. I saw one in my back yard earlier this winter during January and he was huge in comparison. A bad winter could make your average yote skinnier I guess, but there was a pretty significant height difference.


The pups are born after 2 months or so. They would just be born about now. The yearling yote pups are a little smaller than the adults, but a yearling wolf comes close to looking like a coyote. A wolf pup on the other hand cannot be mistaken for a coyote. It's all legs like a lab or retriever.


----------



## don

Jager Pro said:


> So when do Coyotes have pups? I'm guessing it can't be until spring/early summer. How big would a dog born last year be right now? The reason I'm asking is because I saw one on the side of the road this morning while driving and was surprised by how small he was. I saw one in my back yard earlier this winter during January and he was huge in comparison. A bad winter could make your average yote skinnier I guess, but there was a pretty significant height difference.



These are part of a series of the only yote pup shots I have gotten on the cameras and judging by the date the pictures were taken I would assume these were born in late April/early May of that year. 
I'm pretty positive they would have reached full adult size a year later and probably less.
Apologize for the quality of the night pictures, there was unfortunately moisture in the air that caused the white spots on the shots.


----------



## Jet08

don said:


> These are part of a series of the only yote pup shots I have gotten on the cameras and judging by the date the pictures were taken I would assume these were born in late April/early May of that year.
> I'm pretty positive they would have reached full adult size a year later and probably less.
> Apologize for the quality of the night pictures, there was unfortunately moisture in the air that caused the white spots on the shots.


Don I can't help but chuckle when you apologize for the quality of those pictures and yet they are still better quality then anything I will ever get. :lol:

Thanks for sharing, cool catch and awesome shots as usual.


----------



## don

Thank you.
I guess I have come to expect every shot to be "picture perfect" and when something like a little moisture gets on the lens glass I can't help but be a little disappointed.
For me personally, the cameras have set the bar very high as far as picture quality is concerned and I have allowed myself to become spoiled without a doubt.

But I am sure I would not be happy with it any other way....


----------



## gatorman841

Wolverick said:


> I have raised foxes and reds bite like crazy, even when bottle feed from birth. You can handle them but you have to grab them right or it`s bite city! I was told coyotes are the same way. Arctic foxes on the other hand are calm and don`t insist on biting. They are a lot more like dogs. In fact mine (I`ve had them too) followed me around the yard just like a puppy and made a very good pets.
> 
> Keep in mind though that a pet red may bite but he is not out to kill you. It`s just how they relate to their world.


Your right about the artic foxes they do make good pets, my neighbor had one and it was just like a puppy. Playful, nice and minded well but I'm sure all that came from proper training. Sure was a cool pretty animal, he used to always walk it around town on a leash and play fetch with it. Cool sight to see and really good at climbing trees.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

White spots. Holy cow I must be going blind and I even have my glasses on.. Don your pics are always spectacular great work!


----------

